# Bluetooth Text Message Notification?



## vividimage (Nov 18, 2019)

To start off I'm a new Atlas owner and this is my first VW
Black 19 Comfortline 3.6 AWD ( I'm from Canada)

Im using a Galaxy S9 connected via bluetooth 

Currently when you recieve a text message vw infotainment does nothing no visual or audible notification... nothing 
Is it possible to have the vw infotainment display and or give a audible notification when a text is recieved ?

My old car 17 charger would announce new text message from "name" and pop on the screen 

What's weird and would lead me to believe it "should" give you notification is you can review and respond to text messages from vw infotainment 

Maybe vw doesnt alow this for safety reasons 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What did you find when you checked the OM about it?


----------



## LFG (May 30, 2019)

vividimage said:


> To start off I'm a new Atlas owner and this is my first VW
> Black 19 Comfortline 3.6 AWD ( I'm from Canada)
> 
> Im using a Galaxy S9 connected via bluetooth
> ...


You don't get the little envelope icon on the screen? I agree that an audible notification would be good, but my car shows an envelope when I receive a text.


----------



## vividimage (Nov 18, 2019)

LFG said:


> You don't get the little envelope icon on the screen? I agree that an audible notification would be good, but my car shows an envelope when I receive a text.


Hmmm where does that pop up ?
I'll check tonight on my way home 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## LFG (May 30, 2019)

vividimage said:


> Hmmm where does that pop up ?
> I'll check tonight on my way home
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


By the bluetooth/battery/signal strength icons.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vividimage said:


> Hmmm where does that pop up ?....


Did you not get an OM with your vehicle?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Doesn't your vehicle have Android auto? I always just plug my phone in and use that. Otherwise I think you are correct that there's no audio signal of a received message.


----------



## vividimage (Nov 18, 2019)

Tim K said:


> Doesn't your vehicle have Android auto? I always just plug my phone in and use that. Otherwise I think you are correct that there's no audio signal of a received message.


Found the envelope! 
Thx folks!
Honestly other then using google maps I never fell in love with android auto 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## vividimage (Nov 18, 2019)

LFG said:


> By the bluetooth/battery/signal strength icons.


Found it thx ! Kind of silly there isnt some sort of notification sound tho

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vividimage said:


> ....Kind of silly there isnt some sort of notification sound tho....


So then you could whine about that....


----------

